# Strange



## neocat (Mar 5, 2003)

When I use the post new message/topic page, whenever I click on the html buttons (B, I, U, IMG, QUOTE, etc...) I get this message:





This only started happening when the forum new look was introduced
What's wrong?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 5, 2003)

That same thing happens to me too. It only seems to happen on my home computer, so I'm going to upgrade to MSIE 6 and see if that works, because I run 6 on my work computer.


----------



## neocat (Mar 5, 2003)

I have IE 6... that's not the problem


----------



## FlashAdv (Mar 5, 2003)

same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i get a second error also and that 1 wont close till i reboot 

some Vs7jit error


----------



## KiVan (Mar 5, 2003)

very very strange!
i am using those buttons here and on my college's computers and they work fine (on XP )

i'll try to post this in invision power board forums,

*ABC*


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Mar 6, 2003)

The problem is that u guyz might have Visual Studio -  Visual Basic, C++, Java Pro, etc installed. Now that you computer supports the software to edit error it ask u everytime. So the problem is not with IE6, its u guyz havin either one or all of those programs installed. There is a way to block that from appearing, but i dont recall where it is, but there is an option, somewhere.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

No, I don't think that's it either.  I have Microsoft Visual J++ on my computer, and I have yet to have had this problem.

Let's see....




*blah*

EDIT:  Yep, no problems.


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Mar 6, 2003)

Actually that is the problem, i just check on my other computer, which has the entire Visual Studio installed, i get the same error. When i try on this comp - the other one -  it works fine! Phuzzz you might not have ne problems because u dont have the two major programming languages - Visual Basic/C++. Well, thats what i think, if thats not the problem, I dont know what is....


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

QUOTE(GameKoder @ Mar 5 2003 said:


> Actually that is the problem, i just check on my other computer, which has the entire Visual Studio installed, i get the same error. When i try on this comp - the other one -Â it works fine! Phuzzz you might not have ne problems because u dont have the two major programming languages - Visual Basic/C++. Well, thats what i think, if thats not the problem, I dont know what is....


Ahh, ok.  I guess that could make sense.  We'll see if neocat has those programs.

Oh, hey!  It IS neocat now, not coolcat.  Finally got it changed, huh?


----------



## KiVan (Mar 6, 2003)

i think that there is somewhere an error in the reply php page,
i'll control it and find a way to fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't worry just be patient


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm having no problem now that I upgraded to IE 6.


----------



## JeX- (Mar 6, 2003)

Yea, This thing happened to me in school yesturday, I went to reply to a topic, and this error came up :S 

But its fine on my Home computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 6 2003 said:


> QUOTE(GameKoder @ Mar 5 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually that is the problem, i just check on my other computer, which has the entire Visual Studio installed, i get the same error. When i try on this comp - the other one -Â it works fine! Phuzzz you might not have ne problems because u dont have the two major programming languages - Visual Basic/C++. Well, thats what i think, if thats not the problem, I dont know what is....
> ...


It's could be those alright. I never had any problem replying or editing my posts and I don't have those programs either. Perhaps TJ's school computer have those programs causing the same problem he mentioned.


----------



## KiVan (Mar 6, 2003)

the problem is not on those program they have installed , i am pretty sure about that, because if you rollover the mouse on the tag buttons you will notice an error in the lower left corner of the page "Done but with errors on page".
This mean that somwehere there's a slight error, that does not affect the functionalities of the site but it's still there, and i want oto discover it anf fix


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Mar 6 2003 said:


> the problem is not on those program they have installed , i am pretty sure about that, because if you rollover the mouse on the tag buttons you will notice an error in the lower left corner of the page "Done but with errors on page".
> This mean that somwehere there's a slight error, that does not affect the functionalities of the site but it's still there, and i want oto discover it anf fix


Hmm...I didn't notice it before. However, now that I think about it, when I press on one of those tag buttons, they don't work. This happens from time to time but not often, I just had to refresh the page for it to work.


----------



## neocat (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't have any of the programs installed but i have this debugger that came with Office XP
Whereas some other ppl might not have either visual basic or those other progs and they only see as kivan said:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> lower left corner of the page "Done but with errors on page".
> 
> QUOTEOh, hey! It IS neocat now, not coolcat. Finally got it changed, huh?


Yeah finally. Thanks kiv

It's hard to type 





> every time i have to quote someone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2003)

QUOTE(neocat @ Mar 6 2003 said:


> P.S dunno if this helps kivan... when i accept debugging with microsoft script editor i see this (The yellow arrow is the "mistake")
> 
> [/quote]
> [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/huh.gif Pretty sharp debugging! Nice cat!


----------



## neocat (Mar 7, 2003)

actually it's just a program i dunno how to use it


----------



## Dranzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Its probably a XP glitch, I would just enter them manually, thats what I do since half the time the buttons seem to not want to work at.


----------



## neocat (Mar 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Dranzer @ Mar 9 2003 said:


> Its probably a XP glitch, I would just enter them manually, thats what I do since half the time the buttons seem to not want to work at.


Well i have to enter them always manually because i know what each button do and type it but some ppl might not know what to type.


PS: most used ones are (remove the spaces)
OPEN TAG                                                  CLOSE TAG
*bold*                [ b ]                                                              [ /b ]
_italic_                  [ i ]                                                                [ /i ]     
underlined      [ u ]                                                              [ /u ]
URL                           [ URL=http://www.whatever.com ]             [ /URL ]
size                           [ size=14 ]                                                    [ /size ]
color                          [ color=red ]                                                  [ /color ]


----------



## neocat (Mar 5, 2003)

When I use the post new message/topic page, whenever I click on the html buttons (B, I, U, IMG, QUOTE, etc...) I get this message:





This only started happening when the forum new look was introduced
What's wrong?


----------



## KiVan (Mar 10, 2003)

ok guys it seems that i was able to fix the bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



report me back if you experience any other problems


----------



## neocat (Mar 10, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> very
> CODEnice


indeed
*thanks*
_a_
lot
kivan
now
it's all
cool
and
nice
and
this
is the best site i've ever seen


----------



## KiVan (Mar 10, 2003)

i_am_happy that it *works* becuse i was losing sleep 
but now i 
	
	



```
will
```
 start to 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> sleep


 again


----------

